# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  كفيل ثاني !! لكن اجبروني على الدفع

## m7mmd

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اخواني .. ارجوا ممن لديه الخبره والنصيحة الجيدة ان لايبخل علي ، القصه باختصار كالتالي :

انا كفيل ثاني لشخص صديق في مبلغ اقترضه من احدى شركات التقسيط ، والكفيل الأول هو زوج اخته ، (( ولا احد يقول لي ليه تكفله لأني أنا اللي عرضت عليه بعد ماشفت وضعه ، وبعدين قلت كفيل ثاني مومشكله )) ،،  :Body Builder:  قوي ماحد قدي واثق من نفسي  :Body Builder: 


- المهم سدد اقل من ربع المبلغ وطلع بريطانيا للدراسة ولم يرجع ، ورفعت الشركة دعوى علي انا الكفيل الثاني بحكم ان راتبي اعلى وان لهم الحرية باختيار الكفيل الذي يرفعون الدعوى ضده ( هل يعقل هذا ؟ )  :Confused: 

- بعدها وجهت لي المحكمة دعوة ومارحت والثانية مارحت ، والثالثه بغت توقف حساباتي وتمنعني من السفر فرحت وتعهدت بالحضور الجلسه الجايه ، :Ohmy: 

سؤالي : هل يوجد طريقة اعتراض على القضية لادخال الكفيل الاول او تقسيم القرض علينا الاثنين في السداد او تأخير الدعوى او اي شي ، مع العلم انه يعلم الله اني لا أود ان اماطل بحقوق الناس ، لكني مغبون واحس انهم ضحكوا علي هو ونسيبه وهم دارين عن القانون ، كيف يعقل ان الكفيل الأول ينام قرير العين وهو اقرب للمكفول وايضا وسيله ضغط اكبر عليه بحكم العلاقة الاجتماعية


 :M20(27): 

افيدوني جزاكم الله خير

----------


## m7mmd

:M20(11): 
سبحان الله ، كل هذي المشاهدات ولايوجد من يحب مساعدة الآخرين ولو بنصيحه 
 :Banned2: 
بصراحه المنتدى لن يحقق اهدافه بهذي الطريقه ، يفترض وجود مستشار متابع لمثل هذه المواضيه او المشرف على الأقل عشان نستمر متابعين للمنتدى 

اعتقد ان المشرف على هذا المكان في سبات شتوى تزامنا مع الايام البارده :Lazy2:  :Lazy2:  :Lazy2:  :Lazy2: 

تمنياتي بربيع أزهر يعقب سبات شتوي

محمد

----------

